# 11/29 Buck



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Got in my stand at 6.30 and had activity from daylight on, saw quite a few does and a few smaller bucks, at 9.00 this guy came out of some thicker brush, he was 30 yards away when I first saw him and 25 yards when I shot, he went straight down and never moved, the 45 70 did it’s job well again.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Congrats great buck


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful buck 👍🏻


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Beauty!


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

well done


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

Nice deer !!!!!!!!


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Gorgeous Buck.
Any idea what he weighed?


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

berkshirepresident said:


> Gorgeous Buck.
> Any idea what he weighed?


Thank You, He was pretty lean, no fat along his back when I skinned him out, my guess would be 160-170 pounds.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Nice deer, what county?? thanks


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Tuscarawas county and Thank You


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats on a great buck.


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Congratulations on your big buck.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Good looking buck. Congratulations.


----------



## Wilddav (Apr 22, 2008)

Very Nice Deer !!!!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice deer, congrats.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice buck Andy! I am still hunting for Mr. Big. I think he may have crawled into a hole. Haven’t seen him since early bow. Going back down to hunt Saturday and till noon on Sunday.


----------

